# Snowfall in Rome - Feb. 12 2010



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## then_now_hunter (Nov 22, 2008)

Alex :cheers1:


----------



## Masterplan76 (Mar 13, 2007)

1









2









3










*from FLICKR:*
*http://www.flickr.com/photos/alemanno/sets/72157623416356086/*


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

Photos from *Civis Fede*


----------



## Civis Fede (Jan 30, 2009)

IMG]http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/5456/variefoto355.jpg[/IMG]
ambasciata di finlandia, gianicolo


































varie panoramiche ( palazzo, farnese castel sant'angelo, centro vario)
















































laggiù nevicava ancora!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

u guys have a beautiful capital! and its even prettier with snow!!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

beautiful white rome.


----------



## BZ02 (Oct 10, 2008)

Appia antica park


----------



## BZ02 (Oct 10, 2008)

Trevi fountain









Sant Angelo bridge









Forum









the new Metro B train 









Marco Aurelio


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

goschio said:


> Very interesting. Certainly more snow than in Vancouver.


there is no snow at all in Vancouver


----------



## Sunland (Oct 20, 2007)

Very pretty. I wouldn't think that it would snow too often in Rome. I would assume it is a rare event?


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

Ja, before of the snowfall in February 2010, the last snowfall in Rome it was in 2005.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Mamma Mia, Rome looks spectacular with all the snow. I lived about 2 hours south of Rome in Naples for about 4 years and I never saw any snow fall in Rome when I visited. Does anyone know if Naples received any snow around the same time as Rome, because it is very rare there as well.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

looks surprisingly nice with snow. What about a competition showing the warmest city covered with snow? Someone told me there had even been at least once snow in Cairo and Melbourne. Would be interesting to see.


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Just outside:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

:drool: 

I want Fontana di Trevi under snow please


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW!!! So that's where all our snow (in New England) went! :lol:
Rome looks sooo pretty!:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

whoa, pretty and lovely snow pics from Rome....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonderful pics :cheers:
Really enjoyed the whole thread !


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

yesss, very nice to see. 
So how often there was snow in Rome in the last years?

2012, ....2010, 1985...any years in between?

What was the temperature in Rome over the weekend? According to www.wetteronline.de it says 4 degrees which seems a bit too warm for snow to settle. Did the snow cover also reach as south as Naples?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

In the city centre temperatures have been in the -3C/2C range for the last few days. In the suburbs, they are a bit lower, with the lowest reading on Feb 5 at -9C.
Naples got some snow last night, but with no accumulation. Southern inland locations otoh are under deep snow and more snow is expected for the next days too. :nuts:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, a real cold winter, I still have piles of snow in my district..



Laurus Pt said:


> :drool:
> 
> I want Fontana di Trevi under snow please


So stay tuned. I have something like over one hundred photos :lol: but I did a different tour. No Trevi Fountain .. I went to Coloseum, Fori, Spagna, Pincio .. and other east neighborhoods near home 



Disturbing Reality said:


> Rome looks sooo pretty!:cheers:


And if only we could have a competent mayor, Rome would be so much better. 



Rinchinlhumbe said:


> 2012, ....2010, 1985...any years in between?


1985 (three times), 1986 (two days), 1991, 1996, 1999 (only North Rome), 2002, 2004 (South Rome), 2005, 2010 (February), 2010 (December), 2012 :cheers:

Excluding 85/86 almost all were small snowfalls.



Student4life said:


> Wonderful pics :cheers:
> Really enjoyed the whole thread !





Linguine said:


> whoa, pretty and lovely snow pics from Rome....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


 :cheers1:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

More photos:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Problems:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

More problems:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ponte di Portonaccio, 4.5 km from Colosseo:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Dotty87 said:


> 1985 (three times), 1986 (two days), 1991, 1996, 1999 (only North Rome), 2002, 2004 (South Rome), 2005, 2010 (February), 2010 (December), 2012 :cheers:


As often as some regions in Germany have received snow (Frankfurt, Cologne, Karlsruhe)hno:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ You are ironic, aren't you?


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Pigneto district, about 3 km from Colosseo:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

The weather news says would snow again tomorrow and Saturday :nuts:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ It is starting to snow right now :banana:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics !



Dotty87 said:


> ^^ It is starting to snow right now :banana:


Lucky you !


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Student4life said:


> Great pics !


Thanks


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

An old italian glory under the snow, Autobianchi A112


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

..and another glory a little bit more recent


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Extraordinary! You're so lucky!  Give me some of that pure white snow! :bash:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Another old glory :banana:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

JohnnyMass said:


> Extraordinary! You're so lucky!  Give me some of that pure white snow! :bash:


Ehehe  yes, you are right, we were very lucky .. but we also have had lots of mess these weeks due to our politicians incompetence.

But in spite of the problems, snow is like a magical poetry


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Venkman (Feb 9, 2008)

Piazza della Rotonda


----------



## Venkman (Feb 9, 2008)

Senate 









Chamber of Deputies


----------



## Venkman (Feb 9, 2008)

Piazza Colonna


----------



## Venkman (Feb 9, 2008)

Piazza Barberini










Via Veneto


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ Thank you Venk


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, these are fascinating photos!

It must be completely surreal for the citizens of Rome (and most of Europe!) to have to worry about snow and ice. I think I had heard that this is the first time it has snowed in Rome in decades?

Seems so strange that Europe and Asia are getting slammed by winter this year...and here in North America, winter has been basically nonexistent!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Despite the problems such an amount of snow and ice can cause in Rome, it sure looks lovely! :drool:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

JohnnyMass said:


> Despite the problems such an amount of snow and ice can cause in Rome, it sure looks lovely! :drool:


I agree 



Jennifat said:


> Wow, these are fascinating photos!
> 
> It must be completely surreal for the citizens of Rome (and most of Europe!) to have to worry about snow and ice. I think I had heard that this is the first time it has snowed in Rome in decades?
> 
> Seems so strange that Europe and Asia are getting slammed by winter this year...and here in North America, winter has been basically nonexistent!


Yes, that's so  

The last big snowfall was on February '86 .. about 20 cm of snow on the ground.

Instead this year it has snowed four days (and I think this could be one of the snowiest February in Rome's history) .. 3rd - 4th February / 10th - 11th February :cheers: 

I don't know if I will enjoy again this terrific experience, but I really hope so!


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice photos. Here in Finland we have snow every year, some winters it doesn't stay in the ground but every winter we have snow. Here where I live we have about 50 cm snow but it is not big deal. So it funny that in Rome people are so excited such a normal thing like snow. :nuts:


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

^^Yeah, it's the same way here in Minnesota (Midwestern US). We always get snow in the winter—it's normal for there to be one meter of snow on the ground from November to April. It's always funny to see how places that don't normally get snow react to it.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Snowfall itself is not that unusual in Rome. The duration and intensity of this one was quite striking for roman standards


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics !


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

apinamies said:


> Nice photos. Here in Finland we have snow every year, some winters it doesn't stay in the ground but every winter we have snow. Here where I live we have about 50 cm snow but it is not big deal. So it funny that in Rome people are so excited such a normal thing like snow. :nuts:


It maybe normal in Finland, but it isn't that normal in Rome. As a matter of fact, snow isn't normal in most of the world.
In almost all Latin America, Africa and Australia snow is non existent, in some areas is a rare occurrence and only in a few places of these continents it is something common.
In South Asia (where most people of that continent live) it is also virtually non existent, with only a few places, due to altitude, getting it. It is also rare or non existent in a big part of the U.S. and southern Europe.
The only places that get snow regularly are northern US and all Canada, Northern Europe and Asia, the southern point of South America, obviusly Antartida (but nobody lives there permanently) and some other places scattered all over the world due to altitude.
I bet most people in the world have never seen snow (myself never seen it)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome views of Rome with snow :cheers:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Fab87 said:


> Snowfall itself is not that unusual in Rome. The duration and intensity of this one was quite striking for roman standards


Exactly


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

A piece of an ancient roman aqueduct in Piazza Lodi:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

On the roadways' sides abandoned vehicles during the afternoon storm.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*I like the quality of the Pics.*


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those snow photos from Rome where incredible, very nice. Thanks again for those photos


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ You're welcome. Some other:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Back home:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Sunday 5th February*:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------

